# Dye Sublimation Supplies in Los Angeles, CA?



## terrasales (Jun 19, 2007)

Does anybody know where to buy sublimation supplies in the Los Angeles, CA area?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

NovaChrome USA in San Jose


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

transferit.com or .net don't remember which,, they are in your neck of the woods


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

closest I know is in Ventura....coastgraphics supply


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

I deal with coast graphics supply in ventura all the time.. Jim and Ester there are great. as are the employees that i have dealt with there.
the web site is
Dye Sublimation Ink, Supplies & Equipment Coast Graphic Supply


----------



## TwoAngeles (Jun 27, 2007)

Mc Logans in downtown LA


----------



## Jimster57 (Sep 27, 2006)

TwoAngeles said:


> Mc Logans in downtown LA


Mc Logans? Wjos is that and how can I get in contact?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

did you try to google? their website is Screen Printing Equipment, Screen Printing Supplies, Screen Printing they have four locations in and around LA


----------



## owenxguo (Sep 7, 2007)

Any in Bay Area?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you can get sublimation supplies from Nova Chrome They are in Pleasanton. Also Johnson Plastics has a warehouse/store in Concord. For ceramics and some other limited items...not ink etc..try Welcome to Photo USA Corp.


----------



## hshxdp (Feb 24, 2015)

Ink - SSP
Paper - SSP


----------



## hshxdp (Feb 24, 2015)

thx for the answers,,


----------



## SubliTEK (May 5, 2015)

what supplies you need.


----------



## Pablo2016 (Oct 14, 2016)

terrasales said:


> Does anybody know where to buy sublimation supplies in the Los Angeles, CA area?


I sell sublimation ink and paper I'm in Gardena,California (310) 514-7358


----------



## UCDISPLAY (Mar 19, 2016)

Fremont CA, and Phoenix, AZ

Dye Sublimation, All Over Printing and Cut and Sew Services
Home - Thread and Print
ImageKiwi


----------

